# exchanging within hyatt for hyatt owners



## bfree (Jun 23, 2007)

I need an opinion before I buy, if I buy week 11 or 12 can I about 90% of the time get week 26 , fouth of july for sure for one week vacation?  I thought I would buy week 12 to get 2000 points and want to save the maintainence fees of 2 timeshares to buy week 26 or ?.  I thought buying week 12 being a platinium would get me there to my home resort or other  in hyatt maybe for the 4th.  Please let me know I am about to purchase.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 24, 2007)

bfree said:


> I need an opinion before I buy, if I buy week 11 or 12 can I about 90% of the time get week 26 , fouth of july for sure for one week vacation?  I thought I would buy week 12 to get 2000 points and want to save the maintainence fees of 2 timeshares to buy week 26 or ?.  I thought buying week 12 being a platinium would get me there to my home resort or other  in hyatt maybe for the 4th.  Please let me know I am about to purchase.



What Hyatt are you trying to buy? Sedona week 12?  2 bedroom? Every Hyatt has different points every week 1-52 so please give us some more info  on what you are buying and how do you want to use it?


----------



## bfree (Jun 24, 2007)

*scheduling*

I have decided to buy week 26.  Then I believe I can buy week 34 - 51 so that I can have the points in my account for week 27.  Or I just buy week 27 also.  I plan to vacation in the summer, I think 1400 pts for each week , would be fine.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 24, 2007)

bfree said:


> I have decided to buy week 26.  Then I believe I can buy week 34 - 51 so that I can have the points in my account for week 27.  Or I just buy week 27 also.  I plan to vacation in the summer, I think 1400 pts for each week , would be fine.



What resort are we talking about?  What resort are you buying?


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 24, 2007)

bfree
Sent you an email with the info you requested.


----------

